# Guardian: How to find a cheap hotel room



## Lightning (17 Aug 2013)

Good article, in the Guardian, on how to find a cheap hotel room. 

Essentially, the article recommends searching all 3 of the below comparison websites, given that the website with lowest price varies between the 3. 

http://www.kayak.com/



I have personally found that the discount sub-pages on Roomex often offer the lowest prices. 

http://boards.roomex.com/


----------



## Tintagel (18 Aug 2013)

also www.hotelscomparison.com


----------



## macdo (18 Aug 2013)

Not for hotel rooms but Airbnb offers great alternative in city locations at affordable prices if apartments or houses are an option.


----------

